# Emaillewanne zum Winzigteich



## Shaya (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe vor meine alte Emaillewann zu einem Winzigteich umzubauen. Maße sind L60cm, B50cm, Tiefe 30cm.
Ich bin aber ein absoluter Neuling und habe viele Frage  
Die Wanne wird bei uns auf dem Balkon stehen. Unsere Balkon hat Südlage und ist von einem anderen Balkon noch überdacht. An der Stelle, wo die Wanne hin soll kommt Regen, Wind und Sonne hin, Schatten aber auch 
Meine Frage ist, was kann man in so einen kleinen Teich pflanzen und vorallem wie? Muss ich unbedingt Teichfolie auslegen und wenn ja, wie befestige ich diese? Ich würde gerne etwas blühendes haben, was aber nicht direkt zuwuchert.
Sollte ich Teichmuscheln in die Wanne mit reinlegen?
Wenns nach meiner kleinen Tochter (3) geht würden auch noch zwei Fische dort rein kommen, aber ich glaube das wäre schon etwas klein oder? Oder gibt es Minifische die man  dort rein setzen könnte?
Ich würde auch gerne etwas "plätschernes" haben, denke aber die Wanne ist zu klein für alles, könnte man da noch einen kleineren Kübel hinter die Wanne stellen und von dort einen Minibachlauf legen?

Uff eine Menge Fragen aber ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen :beeten


----------



## Eugen (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Emaillewanne zum Winzigteich*

Hallo Shaya,

1. wenn die Wanne emailiert und dicht ist, muß keine Folie rein.

2. auf gar keinen Fall __ Muscheln rein !!  Wozu auch ?

3. ja, es gibt Minifische, die werden aber (genauso wie deine Tochter   ) größer. Und was dann ?
 => also keine Fische !! , die Wanne ist viel zu klein dafür.

4. plätschern soll auch noch was.  

und
5. bepflanzt soll die kleine Wanne auch noch.

Alles zusammen etwas viel für geschätzte 60 Liter.

Es gibt so kleine "Zimmerbrunnen" in Baumärkten, das wäre vll. etwas.

Zur Bepflanzung :

Da dir die Wanne im Winter durchfrieren wird, die Pflanzen in Töpfe stellen, damit du sie leichter überwintern kannst.

Und welche ?
Da sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Schau dir mal hier Bilder der "Minis" an und lass dich inspirieren.
Auf jeden Fall __ Hornkraut oder etwas __ Wasserpest zur Algenvorbeugung ins Wasser.
Eine kleinwüchsige Seerose (dann ist aber nix mit plätschern,die mag sowas nicht)
oder gugg dir mal die Seite von www.nymphaion.de an.
Da (und nicht nur da) gibt es viele schöne Sachen.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Emaillewanne zum Winzigteich*

Hallo Shaya,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2 bei der Miniteich-Fraktion.

Sinnvoll wäre es, Du hättest mal ein Foto von Deiner Wanne und dem Balkon, damit man sich das vorstellen kann.

Das Meiste hat Eugen ja schon gesagt. Für Fische und __ Muscheln ist so ein Wännchen zu klein. Aber wie wäre es mit ein paar Schneckchen? Die sind zu Wasser sehr interessant zu beobachten. Weitere fliegende Bewohner stellen sich meist recht schnell von alleine ein.

Und wenn Du Deinen Mini ein wenig winterfest machst - *guckst mal hier* - dann kann er auch mit fast allen Pflanzen draussen bleiben.

Welche Pflanzen? Lass Dich inspirieren - vielleicht für den Anfang nicht unbedingt eine Seerose, wenn Du keine Möglichkeit hast, diese zu überwintern. Du findest in unserer *Rubrik Miniteiche* viele gelungene Beispiele.

Und Geplätscher ist auch kein Problem. Vielleicht hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, irgendwo einen Zimmerbrunnen mit "Felsen" und Pümpchen zu ergattern. Oder findest im Baumarkt ein gaaaaanz kleines Pümpchen. Aber nicht die Schnäppchen-Pumpen, die so 2000 - 3000 Liter pro Stunde durchpfeifen - dann hast Du ein Whirlpool


----------

